
Maker of $400 connected juice press closes up shop - djug
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/juicero-maker-of-proprietary-juice-bag-presser-is-shutting-down/
======
et-al
(ongoing discussion with a better title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15151012))

